# Police Officer Henry Canales



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

The Officer Down Memorial Page Remembers . . .








 









[TD]<TABLE border=0 cellSpacing=7 cellPadding=0 width=125 background=/images/frame.jpg height=146>[TR][TD]
<TD background=/images/stripe_back.gif width=60>







[/TD]



















[/TD][TD]Police Officer Henry Canales 
*Houston Police Department
Texas*
End of Watch: Tuesday, June 23, 2009
Biographical Info
*Age:* 42
*Tour of Duty:* 16 years
*Badge Number:* Not available
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Gunfire
*Date of Incident:* Tuesday, June 23, 2009
*Weapon Used:* Gun; Unknown type
*Suspect Info:* Shot and killed
Officer Henry Canales was shot and killed while conducting an undercover investigation into the sale of stolen televisions.

He and another officer were meeting with a group of suspects in a drug store parking lot. As money was exchanged one of the suspects opened fire, fatally wounding Officer Canales. Another officer returned fire, killing the suspect. The three other suspects fled but were apprehended a short time later.

Officer Canales had served with the Houston Police Department for 16 years.
Agency Contact Information
Houston Police Department
1200 Travis Street
Houston, TX 77002

Phone: (713) 308-3200

_*Please contact the Houston Police Department for funeral arrangements or for survivor benefit fund information.*_
[/TD][/TR][/TABLE]


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP officer


----------



## Lights-Out! (Sep 29, 2008)




----------



## JMB1977 (Nov 24, 2007)

RIP


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

RIP Officer. Needles for the captured savages.


----------



## Pats2009 (Aug 24, 2007)

Officer Canales may you rest in peace, thank you for your service.


----------



## Mass (Jan 21, 2006)

RIP Officer Henry Canales.


----------

